# Megan's coils/springs Suspension Kit



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i was wondering if anyone can shed some input on these as i have seen them go for 800$ for a kit on ebay. they are fully adjustable like pedders. 

i know pedders is top notch brand, but it is also $2K vs megan. 

pros and cons, and if someone has them, can they write a review on them?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Megan stuff is crap for imports, its probally even worse for a 3700lb car. I wouldn't touch it.

If your looking for good suspension, look into Lovells. They aren't coilovers but will you honestly adjust them? or even adjust them properly?

If your dead set on going coilover on a budget, look into BC.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks for the input, i figured many are going cheaper route and buying springs and shocks separate.... i am thinking they do have an easy adjustable settings, from softer to harder, which would be nice for different type of trips, which i wouldn't mind adjusting as it takes only few seconds....


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

firebird said:


> thanks for the input, i figured many are going cheaper route and buying springs and shocks separate.... i am thinking they do have an easy adjustable settings, from softer to harder, which would be nice for different type of trips, which i wouldn't mind adjusting as it takes only few seconds....


Adjusting suspension isn't that simple but the coilover companies make it sound like it. My buddy has burned a whole tank of gas in his Z06 and is still tweaking his setup.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have no first hand experience but I've read that Megan's are identical to BCs with the exception of color and in fact are made by them. Do some research on the other board


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> I have no first hand experience but I've read that Megan's are identical to BCs with the exception of color and in fact are made by them. Do some research on the other board


i cannot dig anything on the bc on the search botton. were the review positive or negative on BC?


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

*Why not look at australia*

i do not know if the price is good but Monroe GT Sport are in a high league. 3 year warranty and perfect plug and play on the GTO. I have never regret buying them. Combine it with Kings Springs heavy duty and you got an autocross car.. you might need a couple of more mods.. or 50.

But they are great although not adjustable either.. Do you really need adjustable?


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

not really, but since good brand springs run from $200 to 400, plus decent shocks, would come close to 600....figured $200-300 more and i can have the adjustable megan. 32 settings, long trip, all the way soft and for messing around few clicks away and its hard...


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

check the guarantees, if you get 3 years it is probably pretty good quality


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

that's what i am wondering too.....i'll look into it. and they say that rear springs are 9mm and front are 7. while pedders xa rear i see are 8


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

down the road, i might pick these up unless i learn something bad about these


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

How about the compatability with the GTO. Is it plug and play or cut and play?

I was into KONI:s at first but their compatability with the GTO is not exactly spot on. I could do some cutting if it is neccessary but i rather not "destroy" anything when there is a better solution


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i have not seen any info where it says need to modify to fit. it states car specific for gto, so i assume that fit should be spot on..


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Richtenb said:


> How about the compatability with the GTO. Is it plug and play or cut and play?
> 
> I was into KONI:s at first but their compatability with the GTO is not exactly spot on. I could do some cutting if it is neccessary but i rather not "destroy" anything when there is a better solution


I have had Konis for 3 years now and really like them. As far as "destroying" the only thing you do that to is the old crappy strut you're taking out and throwing away. Koni just reuses part of the cartridge body for the mounting and sway bar tab. A coil over is much less like stock. I like the Konis easy ride adjustability. I wasn't interested in ride height adjustment as in the front there's not a lot of adjustment and in the rear my drag bags could potentially jack it up if I so desired. 

I'm going to be helping on a BC install in a few weeks and will post up my impressions of the install and ride after that.


----------

